
Study Says Most IT Guys Are Ignorant - ukdm
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/03/it-comptia-study/?utm_source=twitter&#38;utm_medium=socialmedia&#38;utm_campaign=twitterclickthru
======
Piskvorrr
Actually, it doesn't. It says "most IT guys are not capable of all the tasks
that the higher-ups would like them to perform." - in other words, could the
higher-ups possibly wish that IT would support anything from fax machines to
cloud to hardware troubleshooting to all mobile platforms to e-mail to app
programming to POTS to website design; after all, "it's all computers, right?"
(not uncommon AFAIK). Well, good luck trying to hunt _all_ those rabbits; of
_course_ there will always be some skillset lacking.

